# Martin's Fall Auction



## happy appy (Oct 2, 2012)

Does anyone normally attend the Martin's Fall auction in Lebanon, Pennsylvania?


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Oct 3, 2012)

That is in my neck of the woods, but I've never gone!


----------



## happy appy (Oct 3, 2012)

I was thinking about driving down to see what it was like. If I go, maybe I can look you up?


----------



## Kim~Crayonboxminiatures (Oct 3, 2012)

Of course! I think Julie Good of Azariah Miniatures goes to the auction and she lives closer to Lebanon, but I can't remember her forum name!


----------



## roxy's_mom (Oct 3, 2012)

I've been to it several times! They have a spring and fall sale! Every size/style/type of carriage for minis to drafts and every size in between that you could ever imagine in one place and then some. The indoor sale is Friday with all consignments and then on Saturday they have field day - non consignments of trucks/trailers,carriages(old, new, and everything in between), harness, saddles, everything horse related and also alot of misc. items as well! It's almost like going and finding a hidden treasure on field day. It's definately worth going to at least once if you live close enough to travel to it! Wish I was able to go this time, just might have to convince my fiance to take me!

Becky M.


----------



## shorthorsemom (Oct 4, 2012)

driving distance for me but I have never gone but have wanted to. Hey Kim Crayonbox, wanna go? lol


----------



## rbrown (Oct 4, 2012)

roxy said:


> I've been to it several times! They have a spring and fall sale! Every size/style/type of carriage for minis to drafts and every size in between that you could ever imagine in one place and then some. The indoor sale is Friday with all consignments and then on Saturday they have field day - non consignments of trucks/trailers,carriages(old, new, and everything in between), harness, saddles, everything horse related and also alot of misc. items as well! It's almost like going and finding a hidden treasure on field day. It's definately worth going to at least once if you live close enough to travel to it! Wish I was able to go this time, just might have to convince my fiance to take me!
> 
> Becky M.


Oh dear, now I'm tempted to go! It's a long drive for me, but I am casually looking for a nice cart to do CDEs with next year, and I'd totally forgotten about Martin's until I saw this thread. Do they usually have nicer metal carts (like Smart Carts/Bellcrowns/etc)? Would I need to go Friday, or are there still carts around on Saturday?


----------



## Carolyn R (Oct 4, 2012)

I have been there before. Many of the carts will make you drool. It is deffinately hit and miss if you are looking for a specific brand and size cart, but if you are open to options, it is worth it. I have seen everything from CDE carts to governess carts to meadow brook carts. If you are looking for a specific size and style, like a Jerald in an "a" size it will be hit and miss, but if you are going with your options open, then it is deffinately worth it. There is a carriage shop about 45 minutes from Lebanon in New Holland. It is called Shady Lane Wagons, I believe, he has new and used carts and makes everything in between, and does repairs. The site does the place no justice. He is Mennonite, super nice, very helpful, wealth of knowledge and does not mind calling on a friend if he doesn't have the parts needed for a fix.

I will be going to check out the saddles for my gypsy, but I am sure I will be looking at the carts and dreaming of what she could be hitched to when she is broke to drive.


----------



## happy appy (Oct 4, 2012)

It's about 7 hours drive for me so I would have to go the night before and stay somewhere. Maybe 2 nights depending on what I find for Saturday.


----------



## Carolyn R (Oct 4, 2012)

happy appy said:


> It's about 7 hours drive for me so I would have to go the night before and stay somewhere. Maybe 2 nights depending on what I find for Saturday.


I don't know if you came across the auction flyer or not but here is a link to view some of the consigned carts, keep in mind there is also tents with items for sale as well as field items for sale that are not catalogued, including carts that are mixed with that stuff.

Posted flyer link in post below, this link was broken. Scroll down


----------



## happy appy (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for the flyer link! My christmas gifts might come early!


----------



## shorthorsemom (Oct 4, 2012)

If you drive that far you can go to carriage machine shop for bellcrown and aerocrown carts or visit center square harness shop forthemost awesome made amish driving harness custom fit..sliding backbands..all you can imagine at prices you cant believe.


----------



## happy appy (Oct 4, 2012)

As much as I want a Aerocrown cart I don't think the budget will support it! lol


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Oct 5, 2012)

I am SOOOO jealous of you all that are going!!

The link doesn't work, can you repost??


----------



## Carolyn R (Oct 5, 2012)

Hopefully this works,the flyer has a link on the upper left in blue for the photo gallery.

http://www.martinauctioneers.com/auction-calendar.html?az_feed_pos=http%3A//www.auctionzip.com/cgi-bin/auctionview.cgi%3Flid%3D1497278%26feed%3D129%26group%3D0%26state%3D%26kwd%3D%26zip%3D%26category%3D0%26nojava%3D0


----------



## happy appy (Oct 5, 2012)

I called today asking about a catalogue and the man asked if I had my seat reserved yet. Reserved seating is not what I expected at an auction!


----------



## Carolyn R (Oct 5, 2012)

happy appy said:


> I called today asking about a catalogue and the man asked if I had my seat reserved yet. Reserved seating is not what I expected at an auction!


There's standing room, but they put reserved chairs ringside to have a place to park yourself and get a good up close look. These seats usually have the really high bidders and a lot of the Amish and Mennonites that are there the entire day from sun up to sundown. If you get there early enough to view the items and know what lots you are interested in, you usually have plenty of time to work your way up to be in view of the auctioneer to bid, and worst case scenario, don't be afraid to yell out a "Y'ep " or a "here" to get their attention. The seats are nice if you like to sit in aw and drool while marking the prices down, I am one to listen in and walk around, then come back and listen in some more.


----------



## Julie/Azariah (Oct 10, 2012)

YES!!! it is WONDERFUL... lots of really nice carts and also sleighs... I hope to be able to go again this year.

I haven't had a chance to look at the catalog yet... but anyone who wants to come to the sale is also invited to visit our farm only about 15 min down the road from the auction.


----------



## paintponylvr (Oct 16, 2012)

Is there a Spring Sale thru them as well? It's just too close to the Halloween bash I'm planning in TX w/ my Dad's assisted living facility and the Spooktacular, and then the sale here in Troutman at Thanksgiving (going to look this year -but plan on being there Friday & Saturday - all day)...

I'd love to go - to see vehicles, harness AND would love to plan on visiting some of the harness/cart shops and farms in the area. I've now been several places in "amishville" OH (concentrated around staying two nites at a time in Millersburg, OH) and want to visit others.

Also, looking at and thinking about furniture - mostly mission or shaker style. Have only started our search and have found some can order right here locally in NC (thru Haverty's - coming from Amish builders in IN) and thru others out of OH...


----------



## happy appy (Oct 18, 2012)

If anyone is down there and would like to meet up, just text my phone 613-921-9107


----------



## happy appy (Oct 21, 2012)

Well the sale was great! The prices were low for buyers. There was 200 vehicles inside on Friday and over 200 outside on Saturday. Great harnesses too. Pictures to come after I get home and unpacked


----------

